# Thelin parlour cost?



## jzinckgra (Dec 27, 2009)

I saw a used parlouor 3000 for $1800. I never even heard of Thelin, but after reading some of the reviews here I understand they are a real good stove. Also, use very little electricity. Of course, the used thelin didn't last long, as someone else must have snatched it up. what do those cost new? I'm kinda stuck on getting one now, as compared to the harman accentra I was looking at, i was not that impressed.


----------



## imacman (Dec 27, 2009)

dealers:

www.thelinco.com/dealers.htm

Beautiful stoves!!


----------



## schmeg (Dec 27, 2009)

I work with a guy who owns one and isn't totally happy with it. Some mechanical issues, and underwhelming heat output. Just sayin.


----------



## jzinckgra (Dec 27, 2009)

schmeg said:
			
		

> I work with a guy who owns one and isn't totally happy with it. Some mechanical issues, and underwhelming heat output. Just sayin.



interesting. guess there are some good/bad ones.


----------



## imacman (Dec 27, 2009)

jzinckgra said:
			
		

> schmeg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very true, but I would find a dealer that has one burning in the showroom, and go see for yourself.


----------



## krooser (Dec 27, 2009)

Generally speaking the Thelins are good stove but don't have the btu's that other stoves have. My buddy has one... no issues for about 5 years but they are noisy... they have a "buzz" that doesn't go away. I've heard the owner of the company will actually provide tech support and parts with a smile... try THAT with any other mfg.

Not sure but I think a new Thelin isn't much over the $2k mark... much cheaper with the tax rebate.


----------



## jzinckgra (Dec 27, 2009)

krooser said:
			
		

> Generally speaking the Thelins are good stove but don't have the btu's that other stoves have. My buddy has one... no issues for about 5 years but they are noisy... they have a "buzz" that doesn't go away. I've heard the owner of the company will actually provide tech support and parts with a smile... try THAT with any other mfg.
> 
> Not sure but I think a *new Thelin isn't much over the $2k mark..*. much cheaper with the tax rebate.



really? I thought they were 3-4K. Someone has a gnome and claims it was 3K new. They're selling for $1750.


----------



## krooser (Dec 27, 2009)

jzinckgra said:
			
		

> krooser said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll check my local dealer for his price and get back to you...


----------



## jtakeman (Dec 27, 2009)

krooser said:
			
		

> jzinckgra said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Careful guys, The price difference from Wisconsin and New England can be large. I argued with a member about the bigE cost. I paid $1799 and they are only $900 or so out there. There's more greed in the New England area!


----------



## SXIPro (Dec 27, 2009)

I think in '08 the Thelins had some really bad motor issues. The ones I checked out didn't throw nearly the heat that my old Harman does. They are cool looking though. But I need heat, not a conversation piece.


----------



## krooser (Dec 27, 2009)

jtakeman said:
			
		

> krooser said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Some greed... but also higher costs of doing business... it's a shame really.

But didn't I see you in those "Direct Buy" ads bragging how you saved $40,000 on your new kitchen cabinets?.... C'mon... don't deny it Or was it $40K on pellets?.... Don't remember!


----------



## jtakeman (Dec 27, 2009)

krooser said:
			
		

> jtakeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OK, I admit it but it was 40,000 pennies on my new windows and hardwood floors!


----------



## krooser (Dec 27, 2009)

Pricier than I thought.... $3499.00 msrp fpr the Parlour... $3199.00 msrp for the Gnome... my dealer has a Gnome demo for $2199.00.... that's probably the price I remember.


----------



## jtakeman (Dec 27, 2009)

krooser said:
			
		

> Pricier than I thought.... $3499.00 msrp fpr the Parlour... $3199.00 msrp for the Gnome...



Pricey little buggers aint they? You can get an Omega for that!


----------



## jzinckgra (Dec 27, 2009)

thanks, I think I will reconsider the parlour. Currently taking a look at the enviro empress. used one for $1895 with piping. think that is decent? I onow new they are abuot $2700, so with tax credit, about $2295 before tax.


----------



## schmeg (Dec 27, 2009)

You may be on a better track with the Enviro. I never have had one but another aquaintence has one and loves it. I've been to his house on occasion and the stove belches good heat out.
I don't want to dump on Thelin, but after seeing what my friend went through last winter, (bad auger motor, not a lot of heat etc), they just don't get my vote of confidence for getting
done what we pelletheads need, reliable heat.


----------



## krooser (Dec 27, 2009)

The dealer WILL negotiate a little... and you get 4 tons of pellets (one ton for four years...yeah they will still be there). My neighbor bought his used for $800.00 from a guy getting a divorce...


----------



## jzinckgra (Dec 27, 2009)

krooser said:
			
		

> The dealer WILL negotiate a little... and you get 4 tons of pellets (one ton for four years...yeah they will still be there). My neighbor bought his used for $800.00 from a guy getting a divorce...



are you talknig about the thelin or enviro? the person selling the empress will only come down to $1795. the stove is only 1yo.


----------



## krooser (Dec 27, 2009)

jzinckgra said:
			
		

> krooser said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Thelin... but my guy will negotiate on every stove... just a bit. It's a tough time of year to negotiate on a stove... I bought my used St. Croix in October... paid $1100.00 with a one year parts and labor warranty. The stove is an '01 model and I bought it in 2007.


----------



## stillersnut (Dec 28, 2009)

Love my Thelin, burns any pellet and great customer service. Any time I called I was able to talk to Jay Thelin. I have been burning mine for a few years with no problems. Would highly recomend one. They burn good and look good.(Support the small American industry, buy a Thelin)you won't be disappointed.


----------



## mgambuzza (Dec 28, 2009)

We had both the Gnome and Parlor 3000.  Gnome was about 2200 (demo), and the Parlor was about 2900 (red with Nickel trim).  Awesome quality and build.  Would definitely consider purchasing another (regularly browse craigslist and ebay in case one does show up).


----------



## Leland (Jan 9, 2010)

Been pricing the Parlour 3000 here in Delaware. Got a quote of $3,300 yesterday. Then thought I would check out a dealer closer to home, not knowing if he sold Thelins. Walked out the door today with the same stove for $1,660. 
End of year sale!

Leland


----------



## imacman (Jan 9, 2010)

Leland said:
			
		

> Been pricing the Parlour 3000 here in Delaware. Got a quote of $3,300 yesterday. Then thought I would check out a dealer closer to home, not knowing if he sold Thelins. Walked out the door today with the same stove for $1,660.
> End of year sale!
> 
> Leland



WOW, great find Leland!  We'll be waiting for the install & burning pics.  Don't see Thelins on the forum often.  I LOVE the red ones.


----------



## mgambuzza (Jan 10, 2010)

AWESOME Price - normally I would say you should feel guilty "stealing" this, but this is "the worst economy since the depression".  Enjoy the Thelin - I loved mine - the only thing better would be if I paid what you did - I could have bought two of yours for what I paid for mine a couple of years ago.  Best wishes with it!!


----------



## jtakeman (Jan 10, 2010)

That was a heck of a steal for you. Congrates and enjoy!


----------



## BadDad320 (Jan 10, 2010)

Very happy with my Thelin...... Plenty of heat for most of a 2000+ sq ft 140 year old victorian with 10 ft ceilings.......


----------



## eddyburns (Jan 10, 2010)

Found one on Craigslist..

http://worcester.craigslist.org/app/1544483003.html

Ed


----------



## rick31797 (Feb 16, 2010)

A new one sold on Ebay for 1325.00  / 200.00 shipping or better too pick up.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Thelin-pellet-s...aultDomain_0?hash=item3a572cd042#ht_500wt_974


----------



## Xena (Feb 16, 2010)

According to his sig line it looks the OP got himself
an Enviro instead of the Thelin.


----------



## bigruckus (Jun 14, 2011)

I just bought a new 3000 in cobalt for $1500.00..it had a price tag on it for $3299.00...the shop is selling out the line....hope it works out..I'm waiting to pick it up this week..it's a nice looking stove...


----------



## rick31797 (Jun 14, 2011)

the service is not the same, since new owners took over.


----------



## bigruckus (Oct 4, 2011)

rick31797 said:
			
		

> the service is not the same, since new owners took over.







I just called them and got a rep right off....he was very friendly and helpful...pretty good service if you ask me...I was asking about the burnpots...seemed like they made some changes in the new models...referring to the Parlour 3000..


----------

